# The Mighty Boosh.



## Dave Spencer (11 Jan 2008)

Anybody out there watch it?

Like most of what i consider to be cutting edge comedy, it is a bit hit and miss, but when it hits it is genius. 

The Nightmare of Milky Joe.   

Dave.


----------



## Garuf (11 Jan 2008)

I did, personally I don't find it as funny as I used to. Series 3 was pretty awful. 
The I.T. crowd is good, So is Garth marenghis Dark Place.


----------

